

Is London's tech scene about to explode? - Peroni
http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/could-this-be-londons-moment--when-the-tech-scene-is-really-about-to-explode-8528837.html

======
Peroni
The facts at the end of this article tell the true tale of the growth of tech
in London:

    
    
        200 Tech companies in east London three years ago.
    
        1,300 Tech companies in east London in January 2013.
    
        92,000m2 Area acquired by technology, media and communications start-ups in London in the first nine months of last year.
    
        39 Percentage increase last year of City office space rented to tech and media start-ups.
    
        61,300 New businesses launched in London in 2011, up from 51,000 in 2009

